# 2020 Rogue - audio won't turn off when I hit power button



## Meando (Oct 28, 2019)

I just picked up a brand new 2020 Rogue today and just noticed that the audio doesn't turn off when I hit the power button. The dashboard display says "Audio OFF" when I hit the button but the sound keeps playing. It thankfully turns off when I shut off the car, but this is still an annoyance. Has anyone encountered this before?


----------

